# How do you know how much they like you?



## Justice361 (Dec 30, 2012)

Is there an easy way to tell whether a 'tiel is bonded to you, or simply used to you?


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

I would say they are all different, some like scritches others like to preen your hair or just sit on your shoulder, every bird has different levels of bonding to you, it can be as simple as eating out of your hand to begin with.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Justice361 said:


> Is there an easy way to tell whether a 'tiel is bonded to you, or simply used to you?


*Hi, Yes. (1) A bird shows his/her affection by wanting to spend time with you.
(2) An indifferent bird thinks your boring & not worth the attention..B.J.
*


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

well, for me, sadie always chirps when i walk past her cage if she's in there, as if to say "let me out" and if i'm in sight of her, she will squark until i let her out and then she'll come over to me, sit on my shoulder or my chest (if i'm sitting down) and then do her noise she makes when she wants scritches. if i don't scritch her then and there, she will get impatient and toddle up to my chin or lips and rub her head against me there. hahaha.


----------



## Lovemybirdies (Jan 16, 2013)

My two babies, 2 month old Louie, and and 4 month old Sami who are brothers, will cry when we are home, especially Sami to be out of their cage and doing whatever we are doing, whether its laundry, housework, watching tv or just hanging out on our shoulders. We think they are spoiled, but the reality is they really want to spend time with us and you can tell they are happy and content when they are around us.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

When I'm around, Freya usually wants to be out of the cage and near me; she lets me know by stepping out and chirping to get my attention. And she usually runs up my arm when I try to put her back in. Juju and Moon are less hands-on, but they chirp and get excited when I come home, and call when I leave the room. Occasionally Juju will fly to my head and land on it to prevent me from leaving. Storm couldn't care less about my presence...he just doesn't like me. Or humans in general. But he is used to me. He doesn't mind me being around so long as I don't try to touch him.
The other three all preen my hair, and Freya and Juju love scritches. Freya tries to preen my finger back. So for me it's pretty easy to tell who likes me and who doesn't.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

I believe they do, Joe always chirps for attention if he wants to be with me/ us, he sits on my shoulder and kisses and preens me, preens himself, talks and sings, and when we eat he wants his share too


----------

